# LaDue Fall Open 10/15 ~ 7am



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Hearing bite has been great with the nice weather!!! Up to 13 teams- if it doesn't rain might make 20+!!!! 

Registerhere:
http://www.dobass.com/2006LADOWEBFORMS/FALLOPEN2006.html

Or show at ramp by 6:30- no late fees!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

good luck guys, i'll be at portage though. gonna be chilly, but no worse than the spring open!


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Would like to hear the results/tales of the gale, a, fall open. It must have been fierce out there. White caps in the minnow bucket. Sorry for the insult. You guys don't use live bait.


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

it was actually an awesome day. dry and not too windy at all. lots of fish caught. winning bag 18+ lbs!
can't wait til next year!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Should get some updates completed this eve. The photosite on dobass.com is currently updated with pics from the event. 

Indeed Robert Hladio won with 5 fish 18.5lbs big at 5.38. David Jordan and Szuchy with near 12 for second- 

Brian Gnagey and Rick Nelson had a 10.6 lb bag of ALL SMALLIES and the "stinkn"  Kitson boys rounded out a perfect season of 40 outa a possible 40 fish for their with with a mid 11lb bag for third.

As expected all Fall patterns were in full force- from deep to skinny. Some were flipped in ft of water- some were in 12-14ft on tubes and crigs. Many rock fish from causeways, crankn/jiggn' and tubn'- and several weedline spinnerbaited fish. Fall bass are seemingly scattered in a variety of modes until they group for the winter..gettn closer!!!

Here's a direct link to pics:
http://www.dobass.photosite.com/lado2006fallopen/

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------

